
Ask HN: What are the other websites you visit daily? - flashyfaffe2
I&#x27;m curious over what others website, people regularly visit in addition to NewsYcombinator? As aggregator, I finds it great, especially for topic that are out of my area.
But is there similar websites in your daily feed or blog you follow?<p>Any insight would be appreciated.<p>Cheers.
======
gumby
One thing is: I don’t. That is, if I like a site and it has an RSS feed or
feeds I put them in my reader. If not, I can’t be bothered going to the site.
Why?

\- because who knows if it has updated. \- if there are two or three posts
since my last visit I can’t tell at a glance

Basically if ppl can’t be bothered to put out an RSS feed they can’t be
bothered having me as a reader. That’s ok; there’s plenty to read, and not
everybody needs to cater to my wishes.

~~~
oefnak
So what RSS feeds have you subscribed to?

~~~
gumby
Well it’s up to your tastes. I have major newspapers (Economist, NYT, Wapo,
Zeit, Spiegel, Figaro) trade press (EE Times, Science, Matt Levine at
Bloomberg), and local newspapers. Fortunately you can subscribe to sub feeds!

I have various “major” blogs (e.g. vox).

I get corporate / tech updates like abseil, omnigroup etc — low volume and
useful.

I follow personal blogs, some from people for whom it’s part of their business
(Herb Sutter, Bartek, Heather Cox Richardson, Matt Stollar...),

Many things that are sent as “email updates” are available as RSS feeds too
which is more convenient than cluttering my mail. Substack mailing lists for
example are all available as RSS feeds.

------
sudoaza
Missing the "Ask HN"

[https://phys.org/](https://phys.org/)
[https://www.pagina12.com.ar/](https://www.pagina12.com.ar/)
[https://www.ambito.com/](https://www.ambito.com/)
[https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html](https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html)
[https://www.youtube.com/](https://www.youtube.com/)
[https://rarbg.to/](https://rarbg.to/)

------
barbe
[https://thebrowser.com](https://thebrowser.com) (by subscription)
[https://longform.org](https://longform.org)
[http://www.openculture.com](http://www.openculture.com)
[https://food52.com](https://food52.com)
[https://smittenkitchen.com](https://smittenkitchen.com)
[https://www.newyorker.com/cartoons/daily-
cartoon](https://www.newyorker.com/cartoons/daily-cartoon)
[https://www.rawstory.com](https://www.rawstory.com)

~~~
0xBeefFed
Bit late to the party. I checked out thebrowser.com but there is no mention of
the subscription cost anywhere - it seems they won't tell you until you give
them your email. Would you know the cost per billing period? It seems like a
cool service but I'm curious how their cost compares to something like the
economist (different information, I know).

------
run2arun
[https://www.aldaily.com](https://www.aldaily.com) \- I've been going here for
more than fifteen years now. It's a great way for me to keep in touch with the
literary world both contemporary as well as classics.

~~~
tangerine_beet
Glad to learn about this site, thanks.

------
jamessun
[https://marginalrevolution.com/](https://marginalrevolution.com/) (Tyler
Cowen)

------
Hoenoe
[https://thecorrespondent.com/](https://thecorrespondent.com/) The
Correspondent is an online platform for unbreaking news, committed to
collaborative, constructive, ad-free journalism. Together with our members, we
want to change what news is about, how it’s made and how it’s funded.

------
atomize
RIP - [https://www.linuxjournal.com/](https://www.linuxjournal.com/)

[https://www.linuxtoday.com/](https://www.linuxtoday.com/)

[https://lwn.net/](https://lwn.net/)

Used to check the weather, forget the url. =P

------
donnie3000
[https://moss.garden](https://moss.garden) for background music.

~~~
sgroppino
This is a great discovery!

------
sagischwarz
[https://daily.jstor.org](https://daily.jstor.org)

 _JSTOR Daily is an online publication that contextualizes current events with
scholarship. Drawing on the richness of JSTOR’s digital library of more than
2,000 academic journals, thousands of monographs, and other materials, JSTOR
Daily stories provide background—historical, scientific, literary, political,
and otherwise—for understanding our world. All of our stories contain links to
free, publicly accessible research on JSTOR. We’re proud to publish articles
based in fact and grounded by careful research and to provide free access to
that research for all of our readers._

------
slyall
Four Short Links

[https://www.oreilly.com/radar/topics/four-short-
links/](https://www.oreilly.com/radar/topics/four-short-links/)

has 4 links daily, high overlap with the sort of stuff on Hacker News.

------
markgavalda
[https://electrek.co/](https://electrek.co/)
[https://www.theinformation.com/](https://www.theinformation.com/)

------
xueyongg
I just subscribe to the hacker news telegram robot (@hnrobot). All the updated
posts and articles are just posted there on one page. Really convenient.

I also collated some of these sites that I think are really useful and
segregated them based on their domains. Hope it is of great use for you
readers! (:

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-02-29-articles-in-
sec...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-02-29-articles-in-second-half-
of-feb)

------
hiidrew
[https://kottke.org/](https://kottke.org/) \- love Jason's blog,
[https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/](https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/) \- great
news aggregator, [https://pluralistic.net/](https://pluralistic.net/) \-
another good one,
[https://www.drudgereport.com/](https://www.drudgereport.com/) \- as someone
that leans left I sometimes check drudge out to see what my dad is reading,
[https://www.matthewball.vc/](https://www.matthewball.vc/) \- recently found
this guy, been enjoying some of his essays

------
realgabriel
I visit
[https://www.itswinwinboardgames.com](https://www.itswinwinboardgames.com)
daily in search of board games at a discount. (I built it for that purpose) +
[https://www.boardgamegeek.com](https://www.boardgamegeek.com) \+ r/boardgames

------
binarynate

      • Twitter (great for following people or sites you find on HN)
      • Subreddits for specific interests (like /r/Unity3D or /r/Hololens)
      • Podcasts, like:
          - Indie Hackers (https://www.indiehackers.com/)
          - Software Engineering Daily
          - Stratechery
          - Startups for the Rest of Us
          - Artificial Intelligence w/ Lex Fridman
          - How I Built This
      • https://lobste.rs
      • YouTube subscriptions

------
mglauco
[https://github.com/ytisf/theZoo](https://github.com/ytisf/theZoo) daily in
search of new malware sources

------
KCUOJJQJ
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/) Tech/science
news, written in a funny way.

------
octygen
In order of visits per week: 1) gratefulness.io 2) trello.com 3) Strava 4)
LinkedIn Learning (used to be Coursera) 5) Feedly

... but did you mean news websites specifically?

~~~
nekapoor
You visit gratefulness.io the most every week!? I'm the creator of
Gratefulness and that's incredible!! It's crazy that our small little thing on
the corner of the internet is something you use so much.

Thanks so much for the support!!

------
Vivianrust
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming)

------
syedmeesamali
www.spacedaily.com

Following them since 14 years. Amazing source of news about latest
advancements in space (both civil and military use).

------
yhackernews
Google [https://www.google.com/](https://www.google.com/)

~~~
wolco
duckduckgo.com

Wish they owned ddg.com

~~~
n8henry
You can use duck.com

------
Venkatesh10
Hackernews, Indiehackers, dribble, Google news, space.com, newscientist,
sciencedaily, twitter, reddit.

------
xadz
[https://webwide.io/](https://webwide.io/)

------
Infinitesimus
* Arstechnica * Anandtech * Randsinprose * Reddit * (Podcasts + Audiobooks)

------
akg_67
Reddit app and Microsoft News app are the only one’s I open daily.

------
balladeer
I will pretty much list the sites I visit daily.

Google News (I couldn't find a clutter free alternative that gives an easy
snapshot of news about India/world)

Brief (aka Morning Reader)

[https://overcast.fm](https://overcast.fm) (I listen to podcasts from the web
app when on the computer, I wish they had a native desktop app)

[https://theoldreader.com](https://theoldreader.com) (I've given up on Mac RSS
reader apps)

Twitter, Reddit, Some private trackers,
[https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs), MeFi, Vimeo, IMDb (almost daily)

And yes, wikipedia :)

------
markosaric
Not too many. I mostly "visit" sites using RSS.
[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/) is another one of similar sites to
Hacker News that I end up on very often.

------
gabar01
Instagram

